# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  كلمه مهما حاولت تكتبها فالكمبيوتر ماتنكتب ؟؟؟؟

## شذى الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*لم يستطع علماء شركة مايكروسفت*
*ا لاجابه على هذا الموضوع فى البدايه, ولكن اخيراعرفوا الاجابة*
*وان لم يعرفوها فهم ممن جحدوها واستيقنتها انفسهم*
*جرب في سطح المكتب واضغط بالزر الايمن بالماوس*
*بيطلع قائمة اضغط على جديد(( مجلد))*
*بعدين بيطلعلك اسمه {مجلد جديد} "new foLder"*
*ثم حاول تغيير اسمه ل "con"*
*يرفضالجهاز ان يقبل هذا التغيير*
*ولكن لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*  

*8* 
*8* 

*8* 

*8* 


*8* 


*8* 





*الاجابة ان الله هو الذى يقول للشي ((كُن)) فيكون*

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center]
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع كلمة Con 
> 
> هذه الكلمة هي كلمة محجوزة في نظام ملفات NTFS وكما نعرف جميعا فإن نظام الملفات الموصى به لتنصيب وندوز من سلسلة 2000 وحتى Vista الناشئ من نظام Windows 2003 هو نظام NTFS ولا داعي لربط هكذا قضية ونقول بانها اعجاااااااز .
> 
> وللاضافة ليست هذه الكلمة فقط بل هناك كلمات مثل :
> 
> con
> ...



كفيت ووفيت ابو الزوز

سبقتني بالتعليق 


وكمان من باب اولى بالاعجاز تكون كلمة كن بالعربي هي اللي ما تصلح لاسم ملف مش con اللي ما الها ولا معنى بالعربي لغة القرآن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمو يا ساهر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

العفو  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية ساهر 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> كفيت ووفيت ابو الزوز
> 
> سبقتني بالتعليق 
> 
> 
> وكمان من باب اولى بالاعجاز تكون كلمة كن بالعربي هي اللي ما تصلح لاسم ملف مش con اللي ما الها ولا معنى بالعربي لغة القرآن


 :SnipeR (62): 
انا اول ما قرأت الموضوع وشفتها ما زبطت جربت "كن" بالعربي و زبطت...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> [align=center]
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع كلمة Con 
> 
> هذه الكلمة هي كلمة محجوزة في نظام ملفات NTFS وكما نعرف جميعا فإن نظام الملفات الموصى به لتنصيب وندوز من سلسلة 2000 وحتى Vista الناشئ من نظام Windows 2003 هو نظام NTFS ولا داعي لربط هكذا قضية ونقول بانها اعجاااااااز .
> 
> وللاضافة ليست هذه الكلمة فقط بل هناك كلمات مثل :
> 
> con
> ...


يسلمو ع التصحيح ولك جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## Ultimate

صحيح وانا بضيف رأيي للشباب

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

[align=center]
يا جماعة هاد الموضوع حكينا فيه من اكتر من سنة وصار التباس وانا وضحت النقطة وحطينا دلاائل واثبتنا انو الشغلة مش اعجاز ... 
الموضوع مكرررر 
الدخول الى الموضوع الاصلي ونقطة الخلاف والتوضيح من  
هنا [/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## fares

انا جربتها ما زبطت

----------

